

Obama orders curbs on NSA data use - ramnikarora
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-25785573

======
bsg75
Curbs on _use_ but not _collection_ ?

Does not sound like much of a change.

------
f_salmon
> ... Mr Obama said he would not apologise for the effectiveness of US
> intelligence operations, and insisted that nothing he had seen indicated
> they sought to break the law.

"...nothing he had seen..." -> The usual word plays.

